# How do you remove the gear shift knob? 1995 4 cyl. 5 spd.



## XE D21 Dave (Oct 10, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how to replace the original gear shift knob with a new factory original replacement unit? I have ordered a Nissan original knob and I am trying to figure out how the old knob comes off. I have tried to just "muscle" it (turning it counter clockwise) off with my hands but to no avail. I am a little leery of using to much torque on it to keep from damaging something else. Has anyone replaced one before? What is the best way to remove it?

I am new to this forum and want to thank all that have written posts on this forum before, even though the posts may seem old to you, they are helping me a lot just reading them on my vehicle, thanks again! 
1995 XE 2.4l 4X4 ext. cab green


----------



## XE D21 Dave (Oct 10, 2012)

I just received the gear shift knob, it has a counter bore (smooth hole) all the way to the top then there is about a half of an inch of threads at the top right under the shift numbers. So it obviously screws off, will try when time always me.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The factory knob is threaded on with thread sealer. They can be a real pain to remove, but the procedure is to unscrew it counter-clockwise.


----------



## XE D21 Dave (Oct 10, 2012)

Do I need to worry about holding the shaft before I go at it with pliers? 
Any specific thread sealer I should use on the new unit or just screw it on dry?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I have used blue thread lock (red is the strongest)


----------



## XE D21 Dave (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you, I will try blue thread lock.


----------



## XE D21 Dave (Oct 10, 2012)

Turning it counter clockwise while grabbing it with adjustable pliers the knob "broke loose" and came right off. 
Blue thread lock was used on the new unit and then screwed on by hand, it stopped tight in the right spot.


----------

